# Hello from North Carolina



## Wadep4186 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi 
I'm a commercial be keeper from NC. I'm new to this site.


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

welcome,, I may have lots to learn from you,.,.,, in SC here


----------



## USMCEOD (Jan 5, 2014)

Welcome Beulaville, I spent 12 years in beautiful Onslow County...pretty new to Bee source myself, but good stuff here.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

welcome we are in upstate ny but winter our bees in upper sc. strange winter. we are going down in a week to feed. looks like your 2 1/2-3 hrs north of us. maybe it will warm up soon.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Redbug (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi there Wade...I am new at it, (in Columbia, SC), and glad you joined, too. We will be picking your brain!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome.........from one "Carolinian" to another!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 4186!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, We have friends in SC but haven't been to NC... How many hives to you run ? I seem to peak at 20..


----------



## Wadep4186 (Feb 8, 2014)

I would bee glad to help answer whatever i can . I don't no every thing u can never get to old to learn i learn every day


----------



## Wadep4186 (Feb 8, 2014)

I only have 50 right now I am going to jump up to 200 or so this spring I will have queens and nucs for sell if any of u guys need any


----------

